# 02235 - Stationary Cornering Lamp (Left) (M51) fault message



## jaysGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi Guys,

I'm having an issue with a fault code in the auto-scan under central electronics. I implemented the following changes:

xenon off as DRLs
fog lights on as DRLs
auto-up/down using fob
blinker signal flash set from '3' to '4'
adjusted the TPMS pressure from '5.5' bar to '1.8' bar (resolved TPMS issue)

but now i'm left with this Stationary Cornering Lamp (Left) (M51) fault. Everything seems fine with the car. i don't have any dash lights and everything seems to work properly. When i tried implementing the above the only trouble i had was determining which binary bit needed to be changed in the string. I didn't realize it was meant to be read right to left. i changed the 7 and 8 binary bits a couple times. it triggered a dash light that was extinguished when i changed the binary bit values back to their original (both were '0'). i have a feeling that bit 7 has something to do with this since there is a checkbox for it available. i eventually changed the correct bit and now my fogs work as my DRLs. There are no dash lights of any kind, but i do get this fault when i perform the auto-scan using the VAG-COM.

I did notice something interesting though: when i changed the binary bit value i had to change one at a time by switching Byte views vs trying to change multiple binary bit values. When i tried changing multiple binary bit values it would always revert by previous change to the original value. Is this how the interface is supposed to work?










Any thoughts on how to resolve this? The first auto-scan is before any changes. The second auto-scan is the most current.

Thanks,

***************************************************************************

Tuesday,22,June,2010,08:02:01:58136
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 55 56 65 77

VIN: WVWED7AJ3AW329431 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AL HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H21--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C49240003880F06E7921A0041300800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 6D180A1E90272A048088008560000D0441050086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 16021 21 0512 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************16021 21 0512******end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************16021 21 0512******end_of_the_skype_highlighting 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0AJDXL 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 150210F1001920
Coding: E9811F07001612000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R7S9605
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667811856 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1110461
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

1 Fault Found:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000330035470
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------




**************************************************


VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326

Wednesday,23,June,2010,20:03:06:58136

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 55 56 65 77

VIN: WVWED7AJ3AW329431 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AL HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H21--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C49240003880F06E7921A0041300800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 6D180A3E90272A048088008160000F0441050086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 16021 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
02235 - Stationary Cornering Lamp (Left) (M51) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 242
Mileage: 6940 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.21
Time: 09:35:11

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.85 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 On
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0AJDXL 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 150210F1001920
Coding: E9811F07001612000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R7S9605
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667811856 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1110461
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000330035470
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mhunal (May 13, 2010)

*Stationary Cornering Lamp (Left) (M51)*

Stationary cornering lamp bulb is a H5 halogen bulb, look at your headlights carefully you will see in side of your xenon ligts, I think your bulb burnt.








jaysGTI said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I'm having an issue with a fault code in the auto-scan under central electronics. I implemented the following changes:
> ...


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I think it's very possible that while manually modifying Byte 14, Bit 1 which was actually Byte 14, Bit 6 (If I read correctly) would have been for Cornering Headlights.

I would go to this location on that PC: C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Debug and look for a CodingLog.txt file. It will open with notepad. 

Please take the first coding modification to 1K0 937 087 G and compare it with the original Auto-Scan. I would personally copy and paste both coding strings to a new notepad and close the original documents. See if they are identical, if not paste the value from the original CodingLog.txt file to the 09 module. Cycle the key off and on and clear the faults.

You will wipe out the modifications, but hopefully resolve the lighting fault. If the car is fixed up and back in factory mode, paste the current 09 coding here and I'll tweak the coding for the lighting.

If its not fixed, let me know.


----------

